# اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء



## elroy

اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء. 

ما هو إعراب كلمة "ثلاث" في هذه الجملة، غير أنها مفعول به؟ هل هي مضاف، أم هل لها إعراب خاص لأنها عدد؟ 

شكراً سلفاً.
​


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء. ​
> ما هو إعراب كلمة "ثلاث" في هذه الجملة، غير أنها مفعول به؟ هل هي مضاف، أم هل لها إعراب خاص لأنها عدد؟​
> شكراً سلفاً.​



على حد علمي، لا يمكن إعراب هذه الجملة إلا كالتالي:
اشتريت: اشترى: فعل ماضٍ مبني، والتاء ضمير متصل مبنى فى محل رفع فاعل
ثلاثَ: مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة
زجاجاتِ: تمييز منصوب بالكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم
ماءٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة​ 

جميل أن نتحدث العربية من وقت لآخر ​


----------



## Josh_

اهلا يا مديراطور،

إعراب كلمة "ثلاث" هو فتحة لأنه مفعول به.  أنه مضاف غير هام .



izzayyik ya cherine? kunna biniktib bil-marra, iz-Zaahir.  tab3an sharHik aHsan min sharHi.​


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> اهلا يا مديراطور،​
> 
> إعراب كلمة "ثلاث" هو فتحة لأنه مفعول به. أنه مضاف غير هام .​
> 
> 
> izzayak ya cherine? kunna biniktib bil-marra, iz-Zaahir. tab3an sharHik aHsan min sharHi.​



عفوًا يا فندم   على فكرة بنقول : كنا بنكتب في نفس الوقت، مش "بالمرة".
اسمح لي بتصويب بسيط : لا يوجد هناك ما يسمى بالمضاف "غير الهام"، الكلمة إما مضافة أو غير مضافة. وهنا كلمة "ثلاث" ليست مضافة، بل هي مفعول به واضح وصريح، وكون الكلمة عدد لا يغير شيئًا من موقعها فى الجملة. وهذا ما كنت نسيت أن أقوله : العدد يُعرب حسب موقعه في الجملة.​​


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> عفوًا يا فندم   على فكرة بنقول : كنا بنكتب في نفس الوقت، مش "بالمرة".
> اسمح لي بتصويب بسيط : لا يوجد هناك ما يسمى بالمضاف "غير الهام"، الكلمة إما مضافة أو غير مضافة. وهنا كلمة "ثلاث" ليست مضافة، بل هي مفعول به واضح وصريح، وكون الكلمة عدد لا يغير شيئًا من موقعها فى الجملة. وهذا ما كنت نسيت أن أقوله : العدد يُعرب حسب موقعه في الجملة.​


 
لا، لا،  لم تفهمي.  ربما  اختارت كلمة خاطئة خليني اقول بالانجليزية لتفهمي ما اقصد:​ 
   What I was trying to say is:
   “The inflection of the word ثلاث is fatHa because it is the object.  That it is (also) muDaaf is inconsequential.”

   I should have put in أيضا (also) since it is both.

Can an Arabic sentence begin with أن in this sense? If not how would you say it in Arabic, or how would you say “the fact that…” in Arabic?

In this sentence the word ثلاث is both part of an إضافة and a مفعول به . This is actually one of those false iDaafas I was talking about. But the fact that it is in an iDaafa has no bearing on its desinential inflection (إعراب ) because the first term of an iDaafa is only affected by what comes before it. In this case it is the object (مفعول به )of the sentence and is thus is the accusative case (المنصوب ). The rest of the iDaafa is only affected by it being an iDaafa.


----------



## elroy

مرحباً يا جوش،​ 
إذا قرأت مشاركتي الأولي بتدقيق للاحظت أنني سألت عن إعراب الكلمة *غير أنها مفعول به،* فهي بالطبع مفعول به كما سبق وتفضلتَ. عندما قلت "إعراب" لم أقصد الحركة أو الحرف النهائي الذي يُضاف إلى الكلمة (مع أن كلمة "إعراب" تفيد هذا المعنى أيضاً) بل الشرح الكامل لكل كلمة في الجملة وموقعها في الجملة والحركات و/أو الحروف النهائية التي تدل على موقع الكلمة في الجملة. أردت أن أعرف ما إذا كانت الكلمة مضاف لأنني أردت أن أعرف ما هي العلاقة بين الكلمتين "ثلاث" و"زجاجات". هل هما مضاف ومضاف إليه، أم ماذا؟ بالنسبة لكلمة "ماء" ففي البداية ظننت أنها ربما تمييز.​ 
أما الآن فأظن أنني مقتنع بإجابة شيرين - أي أن "زجاجات" تمييز وهو مضاف، و"ماء" مضاف إليه. ولكن يبدو أن رأيك يختلف عن رأي شيرين، فلقد قلتَ:​



> In this sentence the word ثلاث is both *part of an إضافة* and a مفعول به . This is actually *one of those false iDaafas* I was talking about.



هل لك أن تشرح ذلك؟ إذا كانت "ثلاث" مضاف، فما هو المضاف إليه؟ أما إذا كانت هنالك "إضافة خاطئة" فهي ليست مضاف.​ 
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فأنا أقترح استخدام المصدر: "*كون* الكلمة مضاف (أيضاً) غير هام".​ 
شكراً لكليكما على مساهماتكما. أنا أيضاً يسرني التحدث بالعربية.​


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> على حد علمي، لا يمكن إعراب هذه الجملة إلا كالتالي:
> اشتريت: اشترى: فعل ماضٍ مبني، والتاء ضمير متصل مبنى فى محل رفع فاعل
> ثلاثَ: مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة
> زجاجاتٍ: تمييز منصوب بالكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم
> ماءٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة
> 
> 
> جميل أن نتحدث العربية من وقت لآخر ​ ​


 عندي كتاب نحو يقول أن العدد، حينما يتلوه اسم كـ"ثلاث زجاجات"، هو مضاف كما قلت. فالمضاف إليه هي كلمة "زجاجاتٍ" ولذلك هذه الكلمة ليست منصوب بل مجرور وعلاوة على ذلك ليس في الامكان ان المضاف يآخذ تنوين.
اما ماء فهي المسند.
​ ​


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> عندي كتاب نحو يقول أن العدد، حينما يتلوه اسم كـ"ثلاث زجاجات"، هو مضاف كما قلت. فالمضاف إليه هي كلمة "زجاجاتٍ" ولذلك هذه الكلمة ليست منصوب بل مجرور وعلاوة على ذلك ليس في الامكان ان المضاف يآخذ تنوين.​
> 
> اما ماء فهي المسند.​



أهلاً جوش (جاش؟)
ما أعرفه هو أن الاسم بعد العدد يكون تمييزًا (وليس مضافًا إليه)، والتمييز يكون منصوبًا.
الشيء الآخر هو أنك تقول إن المضاف لا يأخذ علامة التنوين. أتفق معك فى ذلك. فأين علامة التنوين في الكلمة التي تقول أنت إنها مضاف (ثلاث)؟ أو في الكلمة التى أقول أنا إنها مضاف  (زجاجات) ؟​

*Edit*: Oops, my mistake : I should've put one kasra under zujaajaat and not kasratayn. My mistake, please forgive me. I'll get back to it and edit it.
Thanks for pointing it to me Josh


----------



## Josh_

اهلا يا شيرين،
​ إعتبري التالي:
​ اعراب الجملة هو كالتالي: "اشتريتُ ثلاثَ زجاجاتٍ ماءً."​ 
الشرح:

ثلاث:  مفعول به ولذلك هي منصوب​ 
زجاجات: مضاف أليه (والمضاف هو "ثلاث") وتنكيري ولذلك الكلمة مجرور وتآخذ تنوين الكسر.
​ ماء:تمييز والتمييز منصوب.
​ إفتكروا: نستطيع أن نقول "اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات." فقط. هذه جملة كاملة ومضبوطة، صح؟ ولكن السؤال التالي هو "ما تحتوي الزجاجات؟" والرد "ماء." فكلمة "ماء" هي تمييز لأنها تميّز ما داخل الزجاجات الثلاثة.​ 
تفهمون ما أقصد؟​ ​    اسمي جوش بالعربي.

Edit:
سألت أستاذتي عن هذه الجملة وقالت نفس الشيء الذى قلته.

أيضا:  لو خطأت في كتابتي فلا تترددوا أن تصححوا لي خطيئاتي.
​


----------



## cherine

You're absolutely right Josh, this is my mistake, sorry.
Here's what I found in a good grammar book (with some rephrasing of mine) :

التمييز يأتي بعد الأعداد من أحد عشر إلى تسعة وتسعين... الأعداد الباقية يأتي بعدها *اسم مجرور* (مفرد أو جمع) *ويُعرب مضافًا إليه،* ومن الخطأ إعرابه تمييزًا لأن التمييز في الاصطلاح النحوي كلمة منصوبة.​ 
أعتقد أن سبب الخطأ أني سارعت في تحليل الجملة، وأعربت كلمة "زجاجات" على أنها منصوبة، بينما هي مكسورة. (خاصة أن جمع المؤنث السالم يُنصب ويُجر بالكسرة).​ 
اسمح لي فقط أن أكرر أني لا أستسيغ إطلاقًا فكرة الإضافة غير الحقيقية هذه، خاصة أنها لا تؤثر في إعراب ما بعدها، فما يهمنا في الإعراب عادةً هو المضاف إليه وليس المضاف، لأن المضاف يكون إعرابه حسب موقعه في الجملة، بينما المضاف إليه دائمًا مجرور.​ 
تأكيد أخير : *كلمة ثلاثة تظل مفعولاً به منصوبًا بالفتحة*. وباقي الإعراب كما قاله جوش:
زجاجاتٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة.
ماءً: تمييز منصوب بالفتحة.​

*Here are some corrections :*


			
				Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> ثلاث: مفعول به ولذلك هي منصوب (من الأبسط القول: مفعول به منصوب)
> 
> زجاجات: مضاف إليه (والمضاف هو "ثلاث") وتنكيري (هل تقصد نكرة؟) ولذلك الكلمة مجرورة وتآخذ تنوين الكسر.​
> أيضا: لو خطأت في كتابتي فلا تترددوا أن تصححوا لي خطيئاتي.
> عفوًا جوش تصحيح الخطيئة sin بيدك (أو بيد الله) فقط، نحن بإمكاننا فقط أن نصحح الأخطاء errors/mistakes    ​
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Josh_

شكرا يا شيرين على التصحيح.
​ غلطت انا عندما قلت أن "ثلاث زجاجات" إضافة غير حقيقية لأن كلمة "ثلاث" اسم و لست صفة. في الأضافة غير الحقيقية المضاف صفة وهي لا تؤثر في العراب. عندي ثلاثة كتب نحوية تسند كلامي. لأؤكد سأتصل بأساتذتي وأسأل رأيكم.​


----------



## elroy

شكراً جزيلاً على مساهماتكما، وعلى القاعدة المفيدة التي ساعدتني على فهم إعراب هذه الجملة.

ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو التالي: ماذا يكون الإعراب إذا كان العدد بين أحد عشر وتسعة وتسعين؟

اشتريت خمس وعشرين زجاجة ماء. 

هل "زجاجة" في هذه الجملة تمييز، وفقاً لهذه القاعدة - "التمييز يأتي بعد الأعداد من أحد عشر إلى تسعة وتسعين"؟ وما هو إعراب "ماء"؟
​


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> اشتريت خمس وعشرين زجاجة ماء.
> هل "زجاجة" في هذه الجملة تمييز، وفقاً لهذه القاعدة - "التمييز يأتي بعد الأعداد من أحد عشر إلى تسعة وتسعين"؟ وما هو إعراب "ماء"؟​



أنا أعربها كالتالي :
اشتريتُ: فعل ماضٍ، والتاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل
خمسًا: مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة
وعشرين: الواو حرف عطف، عشرين معطوف على "خمسًا" منصوب بالياء 
زجاجةَ: تمييز منصوب بالفتحة
ماءٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة​​


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> أنا أعربها كالتالي :
> اشتريتُ: فعل ماضٍ، والتاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل
> خمسًا: مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة
> وعشرين: الواو حرف عطف، عشرين معطوف على "خمسًا" منصوب بالياء
> زجاجةَ: تمييز منصوب بالفتحة
> ماءٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة​


أنا مقتنع من هذا الإعراب، ولكن... ألا تظني أن "ماء" مضاف إليه في الجملة الأصلية أيضاً؟  لا أرى فرقاً بين الجملتين من حيث النحو ما عدا إعراب كلمتي "زجاجة" و"زجاجات" فلذلك أظن أن "ماء" مضاف إليه في كلا الجملتين.

ماذا تظنين أنت؟​


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> أنا مقتنع من هذا الإعراب، ولكن... ألا تظني أن "ماء" مضاف إليه في الجملة الأصلية أيضاً؟ لا أرى فرقاً بين الجملتين من حيث النحو ما عدا إعراب كلمتي "زجاجة" و"زجاجات" فلذلك أظن أن "ماء" مضاف إليه في كلا الجملتين.​
> 
> 
> 
> ماذا تظنين أنت؟​



للأسف كنت أظن ذلك أنا أيضًا، لكن أعتقد أن السبب هو أن الجملتين متفقتين في المعنى، ولكنهما تختلفان من حيث النحو وهذا هو السبب فى الخلط الذي حدث (على الأقل بالنسبة لي في أول مرة حاولت إعراب هذه الجملة الأولى) :
اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء
حيث اعتقد أن كلمة "ماء" مضاف إليه، ولكنها في الحقيقة تمييز منصوب، وفي الجملة الثانية "مضاف إليه"، وليس لنا اختيار للأسف​


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> للأسف كنت أظن ذلك أنا أيضًا، لكن أعتقد أن السبب هو أن الجملتين متفقتان (أعرف أن هذه الغلطة لا بد من أنها نتيجة الطباعة السريعة وحسب، ولكنني لن أقدر مقاومة تصحيح فطحلة القواعد فلا تصح لي الفرصة إلا نادراً!) في المعنى، ولكنهما تختلفان من حيث النحو وهذا هو السبب فى الخلط الذي حدث (على الأقل بالنسبة لي في أول مرة حاولت إعراب هذه الجملة الأولى) :
> اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء
> حيث اعتقد أن كلمة "ماء" مضاف إليه، ولكنها في الحقيقة تمييز منصوب، وفي الجملة الثانية "مضاف إليه"، وليس لنا اختيار للأسف​


شكراً لك يا شيرين. إذا كنت متأكدة من ذلك فليس بوسعي إلا أن أقبل صحة كلامك.​ 
إذن في الجملة الأولى "زجاجات" مضاف إليه و"ماء" تمييز وفي الجملة الثانية "زجاجة" تمييز و"ماء" مضاف إليه...أليس كذلك؟​


----------



## cherine

هو كذلك بالفعل  .
​


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> إذن في الجملة الأولى "زجاجات" مضاف إليه و"ماء" تمييز وفي الجملة الثانية "زجاجة" تمييز و"ماء" مضاف إليه...أليس كذلك؟​



معذرة على التدخل رغم مرور زمن طويل على الموضوع
في الجملتين
اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء
اشتريت خمسًا وعشرين زجاجة ماء
يوجد هنا تمييزان
زجاجات/ة (تمييز العدد) و
ماء (تمييز المميز) أي كلمة زجاجة/ات
اشتريت ثلاث زجاجاتِ ماءٍ / زجاجاتٍ ماءً
زجاجات: تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
ماءٍ : تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
وإن كانت ماءً: تمييز منصوب

اشتريت خمسًا وعشرين زجاجةَ ماءٍ / زجاجةً ماءً
زجاجةَ/ زجاجةً : تمييز منصوب
ماءٍ: تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
ماءً: تمييز منصوب

هناك اختلاف في الرأي عندما يكون التمييز مجرورًا بالإضافة ، فهناك من يقول أن الإعراب يكون مضافًا إليه وهناك من يقول أنه تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
​


cherine said:


> اشتريت ثلاث زجاجات ماء
> حيث اعتقد أن كلمة "ماء" مضاف إليه، ولكنها في الحقيقة تمييز منصوب، وفي الجملة الثانية "مضاف إليه"، وليس لنا اختيار للأسف​




أعتقد أن الالتباس بسبب كون التمييز مجرورًا بالإضافة
وليس منصوبًا
هناك اختلاف في الرأي في هذه النقطة ، فهناك من يقول إعرابه "مضاف إليه مجرور لفظًا منصوب محلًّا" وهناك من يقول إعرابه"تمييز مجرور بالإضافة" ، هذا ما وجدته 


المختصر
زجاجات في الأولى هي تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
زجاجة في الثانية هي تمييز منصوب 
ماء في كلتا الجملتين إذا كانت منصوبة *ماءً* فهي تمييز منصوب (تمييز لزجاجات وليس للعدد) وإن كانت مجرورة *ماءٍ* فهي تمييز مجرور بالإضافة
التمييز المجرور مختلفٌ في إعرابه ، فهناك من يقول (مضاف إليه"مجرور لفظًا منصوب محلًا") وهناك من يقول (تمييز مجرور بالإضافة)، شكرًا​


----------

